# 1982 case International 244 3 cly Mitsubishi



## jb166 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey thought I would try this out, here goes, I have a case international compact that had ran great for along time. About 3 months ago, it started sputtering and losing power after it warms up about 30 to 45 minutes of running. I replaced the fuel filter thinking that was my problem, but it continued, I took it to a local garage and the guy replaced the fuel filter again and said there was some black sediment in it. He also siad the removed the fuel line from the tank and ran it into a jar and it was clean, I picked the tractor up and it its doing the same thing. Starts up easy sounds great for about 45 minutes and then all of a sudden starts running rough and losing power. Anything I mean any insight would be greatly appreciated, my fields are looking bad. Thanks in advance


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Is fuel tank clean, sediment and gunge, black micro-bacterial matter can accumulate in time, (Yes !!! Bacteria), grow in the tank on the line between fuel and any water (condensation) , which has collected over time in the bottom of the tank.

Give tank and pipe work a good flush out.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Try leaving the fuel cap loose. It may be as simple as a blocked vent in the cap.


----------



## jb166 (Jul 19, 2011)

*cleaning out tank*

Thanks for the suggestions, I started my tractor up today and fired right up as usual. Ran it (mowed) for about 15 minutes and then started losing power so I headed for my garage, disengaged the pto, and shut it down, fired it back up and ran fine, engaged the pto and ran fine, so I shut it down and took out the fuel filter, I noticed it had a few spots of grayish black gunk in spots on the filter, So I drained the fuel tank, My question is how do I flu****? just put a hose in the tank and spray it out ? after that I guess refill with some fresh gas and see?? What do you guys think?


----------



## jb166 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is hard for me to believe, but I hosed out my tank, used a shop vac to suck out any water left, ran my tractor with no problems. Gonna really test it tonight mowing but I thin this fixed my problem. I didn't see alot of gunk on my fuel filter though. Thanks


----------



## jimeboy (Oct 13, 2011)

*IH 244 stop moving*

Do you still have your IH 244? If so, would you answer a couple questions for me? I have a 244 with the live PTO and it just stopped any movement in high, medium and all but first gear in low speeds. I replaced clutch parts and a badly worn, left side, shift fork. adjusted linkage and still had the same problem. I'm looking at the hydraulic clutch pack or the hydraulic pump as the possible cause. Would you have any insight on my tractor problem?


----------



## jb166 (Jul 19, 2011)

*IH 244 kd3 mitsubishi engine*

Geez, I am not half as mechanical as you sound, wish I could help but I don't have a clue. I would have to rely on a mechanic for any type of in depth work like your doing. I am hesitant about replacing a seal on my front end. My tractor is a 1982 , no problems with my pto, sorry I can't help.


----------



## jimeboy (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm headed to Geisinger tomorrow, wednesday may 23. Would it be ok to stop by and look at your IH 244? about 4- 4:30? I'd like to look at the linkage from clutch and grip cable to live PTO.
Jimmy 570-998-2040


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

Have you checked the filter? It should be on the left side right at the back of the floor board. It's really just a screen, but it could be starving your hydraulics, if it's stopped up.

I had the same problem as the OP and finally worked all of the water and gunk out of the tank of my 254 (basically the same tractor). Using Sea Foam periodically will help fight bacteria and water problems.


----------



## jimeboy (Oct 13, 2011)

*IH 244 stop moving*

I have found that the hydraulic pressure in the system is to low to keep the clutch pack compressed enough for movement.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

There are 24 pages on the live PTO in the shop manual, but it doesn't cover your situation. The live PTO control valve is the pressure divider for the system, it should be under the fuel tank with two hydraulic lines running from it down the right side and one to the left. 

If you have enough pressure to operate the PTO, I doubt it's a pump problem, especially since it will move forward in 1st gear. It may very well be in the valve itself.


----------



## jimeboy (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, I was given a list of possibilities; hydraulic pump, the valve you point to, the Flow divider, the Rotary valve and the Control valve where there’s a relief valve. My next step, correct me if I’m wrong, is to take a pressure test of the in and out ports of the Flow divider. Is the refief vavle adjustable in the Flow divider?


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Live PTO Control Valve
> The live PTO control valve is installed between the flow divider and the control valve for the implement. The oil from the flow divider is divided by the live PTO control valve into the hydraulic clutch and the control valve for the implement. That is, the live PTO control valve works as the flow divider.
> 
> The hydraulic clutch is engaged and disengaged with the rotary valve and the pressure reducing valve spool in the live PTO control valve.


Hydraulic pressure gauge will need to go up to 1400 psi, but probably actually around 570-710 psi.

BTW, if you can get it to move in low range 1st gear, that indicates the clutch is working as it should be and has nothing to do with the other gears not working.


----------

